# A big surprise in the mail today(-:



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

MJ had let me borrow a tube master to see if I liked it. Once everyone helped me figure out my canting problem things started to get more consistent. I ordered one and when I checked to see how much, Mrs. Hays said no charge. To my surprise when I opened the box there was two slingshots in there. One had a note from Mr. Hays saying since I was trying tubes I might like this other one. My wife picks up the one Mr Hays sent and said " this ones mine, but you can borrow it" They both shoot awesome as do all my Pocket Predator slingshots . How does one repay that kind of generosity? At my age I will never be a top contender, but Mr. And Mrs Hays try to help me be the best I can be. You can't put a price on their service,, it's over the top. The one on the left is the one my wife says I maybe can borrow, the one on the right is one awesome shooter.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Since I don't have a video camera, come to the MWST and I will more than gladly let you shoot them to see for yourself. Besides I would love to meet all of you that have helped me to improve my shooing.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

He is a very nice guy that helps out a lot of shooters.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, those look great!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is really great my friend..Better look out now wifey will shoot the pants off ya....Glad you both can have

some family fun together......Yes Big Kado's to Bill Hay's & his wife....Just keep shooting..my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

That's so awesome. I am excited for my first Pocket preditor. I cannot wait to start plinking.

Daniel


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Very generous guy and those are two great shooters


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

That is truly awesome and generous! Enjoy!


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome slingshots Tag. Yeah Bill and Daranda are the best.

Ben


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

:ups:Good stuff man!


----------



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have one of Bill's shooters and another on the way.....
Can't beat pocket predator products.... Great prices, and even better shooters.


----------



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have one of Bill's shooters and another on the way.....
Can't beat pocket predator products.... Great prices, and even better shooters.


----------

